# Moving from Sydney to Melbourne



## GJung (Mar 18, 2018)

I’m planning to move from Sydney to Melbourne in the next month. I'm just starting to look at our moving options and am a bit overwhelmed. 

Would love to hear from others who have moved interstate. How did you do it, and the all-important how much did it cost? Waiting for a better advice.

Thanks for helping me.


----------



## AlexeiN (Feb 5, 2018)

I think you just need a list of what you need to practically complete such as change of address, moving and do some online research of where you need to shop and so forth.

I have had relatives or friends move and it was quite easy once they were one or two months in.

Best of luck,

Alex


----------

